# help find new shelter for 50+ kitties!



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I'm not sure if this goes here or not. If admins want to move it to the proper place, please do 

The rescue group I volunteer with would really like to get their own shelter. Because we don't have an actual building and "business hours" where people can come in and look at the kitties, we don't qualify for a lot of benefits/grants/gov.help that most other groups get.
Right now we're renting the back area of a veterinary building for only $200 + utilities... a GREAT deal! However, since it's not our building, we can't get a business license to use it as a true public shelter. We get volunteers who come a couple hours a day just to fill the food/water bowls, scoop litter and do some general cleaning.

Most places I have found, in a regular search, want $1,000+ a month for rent/utilities. We barely get $500 or so in donations from the general public to cover our current rent, vet bills and supplies. I have been trying to look for donated buildings (houses or facilities that would be okay for the cats...aka, 3 rooms minimum, an office area, human restroom, etc.). However, all I keep finding is websites about OFFERING your property for donation, rather than GETTING property donations.
Does anybody know how I can find these places? Even if it was just a general type of search that would help get me going. But if you know how I could specifically find places in Weber county Utah, that would be great!

Another problem is that our "shelter" right now is 20 miles away from the Petco we do adoptions at, so I have to drive 40-ish miles every Saturday to bring cats to/from! Anywhere in Weber County would only be a 20 mile round trip and save me SOOO much time and gas! LOL


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Any Luck?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Not really. The director thought maybe we could go to the county and get a list of properties that are up for auction for only their back-taxes price... so I'm going next week to see about that. Though I'm not sure where I go... zoning planner? County clerk? Court house?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

try this.

Weber County


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Ohhh! Thanks so much!
I doubt we'll have enough money to actually buy a place by May, but it's a start!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

might not have enough this year, but if you sit in you will know what to expect next maybe and also put up a few fundraising things specifically for it. And at least you will know where to look later. lol


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

You are a wonderful person for doing what you are.Where I younger and healthier I would attempt to help out with homeless animals more as you are. That is so GREAT.Sending prayers for your success.


----------

